# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Đi Mộc Châu nghỉ ở đâu? - Nhà Nghỉ Hồng Hà Mộc Châu

## nguyetnt

Nhà nghỉ Hồng Hà nằm ở khu vực trung các điểm du lịch ở *Mộc Châu*. Nhà Nghỉ có quy mô trung bình nhưng hệ thống phòng nghỉ đáp ứng yêu cầu, giá cả phù hợp với khách đi nghỉ mát, vui chơi, khám phá, du lịch tại Mộc Châu.
Đến với nhà Nghỉ Hồng Hà để tận hưởng những dịch vụ du lịch độc đáo - mới mẻ - hấp dẫn nhất tại *Mộc Châu*

Nhà nghỉ Hồng Hà được xây dựng và đưa vào sử dụng từ năm 2012 với hệ thống nội thất hiện đại, phòng nghỉ sạch sẽ, đạt chuẩn. Có nhiều phòng nghỉ, hệ thống nhà thoáng mát, có thể đáp ứng cùng lúc nhiều du khách.





Đến với Nhà Nghỉ Hồng Hà, quý khách sẽ được phục vụ nhiệt tình nhất với chất lượng tốt nhất.
Nhà Nghỉ có nhiều phòng đồng đều như nhau, thoáng mát, rộng rãi. Phòng có 2 giường đôi. Tiện nghi đầy đủ, phòng ngủ có ti vi, tủ lạnh, tắm nóng lạnh, điều hòa, điện thoại, truyền hình cáp...).

Ngoài dịch vụ nhà nghỉ còn có rất nhiều dịch vụ khác:
-Cho thuê xe máy.
-Cho thuê, bán trang phục dân tộc
-Cho thuê lều du lich, túi ngủ ngoài trời

-Phục vụ các món ăn dân tộc; Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn cung cấp  các thực phẩm từ núi rừng để các bạn có thể tự nướng ngoài trời, buổi tối chúng tôi có sân vườn dành cho những bạn trẻ thích tụ tập ca hát và đốt lửa trại .
Tổ chức chương trình ngắm hoa cải, hái mận (Nhà nghỉ có khu vực vườn mận, cánh đồng hoa cải để du khách  có thể chiêm ngưỡng và chụp ảnh) và đốt lửa trại…

Nhà nghỉ luôn mong muốn đem lại cho quí khách cảm giác thoải mái khi khám phá, vui chơi và tận hưởng cảnh đẹp, không khí trong lành của *Mộc Châu*.
Hãy đến với nhà nghỉ Hồng Hà để tận hưởng những dịch vụ  độc đáo và trải nghiệm mới mẻ nhất…

*ĐC: Nhà nghỉ Hồng Hà, tiểu khu Nhà Nghỉ - Thị trấn nông trường Mộc Châu - Sơn La (đối diện khách sạn Công Đoàn)
 SĐT: 0223.869.832 - 0163.265.3052 - 0945 918050
Mail: nhanghihongha@gmail.com*


Theo afamily

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour * Hà Nội - Hòa Bình - Mai Châu - Mộc Châu - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Hoa Binh - Mai Chau - Moc Chau - Ha Noi (3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 1.450.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mộc Châu* - *tour du lich Moc Chau*

 Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mộc Châu click vào *du lịch Mộc Châu* - *du lich Moc Chau*

----------


## lunas2

nhà nghỉ nhìn cũng sạch sẽ đấy

----------


## h20love

nhà nghỉ rộng rãi gớm

----------


## khanhszin

nhà nghỉ dc mỗi cái ti vi thôi ak

----------

